# Does Directv have anyway for customers to reach management?



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there any way to really speak to someone at directv that is in the upper management chain, and doesnt hang up on you and just tell you whatever to get you off the phone ?

I have a situation I am VERY unhappy with, and have spoken with retention 10x, and cant seem to actually speak to someone in mgmt.

Is there any address like Dish's [email protected]?

I couldnt be more disgusted with this company, and want to share my story with someone who has the power to make some changes.

Thanks.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I would seriously doubt it. Trying to reach upper management in ANY large corporation is going to be virtually impossible. You can start at the bottom and work your way up if the problem demands but there's going to be a point where you're not going to be able to go higher.

Could you give a brief synopsis of your complaint?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

If I were upper management I' make darn sure no one had my #..


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

durl said:


> Could you give a brief synopsis of your complaint?


Agreed. Don't count out the people on this site before you go to the head of the company. What's your beef, rugerx?

But what you're looking for is on www.directv.com. Be aware that everyone is probably at CES right now and won't be back in the office for a week. Things slow down to a crawl for most consumer electronics companies during the week of the CE show.



> Ellen Filipiak
> Senior Vice President, Customer Service
> We strive to provide you with the best service possible.
> If you have a service issue that needs attention, I encourage you to send us an e-mail. (We respond to most e-mails within 24 hours) If we are unable to resolve your service issue by those means, please bring it to my attention at [email protected]


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I have found great success in using the e-mail contacts on the web site. I generally get a response from the correct level of management with whatever my issue is. It can take 3-5 days, but you will get "somewhere".


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

durl said:


> I would seriously doubt it. Trying to reach upper management in ANY large corporation is going to be virtually impossible. You can start at the bottom and work your way up if the problem demands but there's going to be a point where you're not going to be able to go higher.
> 
> Could you give a brief synopsis of your complaint?


I am hesistant to go into details here, I have had to many phone calls with directv too count.

I have damage done to my home, and some really bad experiences with the company and the local HSP installer group here.

When I call to address it with directv I finally am escalated to supervisors, kept on hold for hours, told I will recieve a call back, after several days the call never comes. Then I call again, and they have no clue as to why I am calling.

Its literally like a customer service blackhole.


----------



## supremelurker (Dec 11, 2007)

Since, I'm not allowed to post links... Try browsing consumerist dot com. They post email addresses and phone numbers for company execs.


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

Write a letter and keep it serious and polite. Send it to the appropriate person in question. If your problem is with a policy, then you must write the corporate office. If your problem is with an individual, then that individual's facility manager should be contacted. You may not get the results you are looking for, but a written letter almost always will yield attention and proper contact information.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

rugerx said:


> Its literally like a customer service blackhole.


I would try the email address that is in Carl's post above. If that doesn't work, see if you can get her postal address and send her a letter. If that doesn't work and there truly is damage to your home that was caused by a DirecTV representative you may need to speak with an attorney.


----------



## rborden (Jul 4, 2007)

if a technician or installer damaged your home you should be able to process a damage claim. if you have called numerous times someone should have suggested that by now, unless you are asking for immediate repairs or reimbursement it should be a fairly simple process. pm me for more info if you like


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Best option - write the letter by hand. It'll get more attention.

(Ask any politician - it's true).

Good luck!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I would suggest what others have - go to www.directv.com/email or write a letter to the office of the president with your concerns.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

A letter beats an email by 1000% at least.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

rugerx said:


> I am hesistant to go into details here, I have had to many phone calls with directv too count.
> 
> I have damage done to my home, and some really bad experiences with the company and the local HSP installer group here.
> 
> ...


Have you tried contacting the installation company that did the damage?.They are responsible for anything up to 90 days.They also should have given you their phone number,if not it should be on the installation contract you signed.Good Luck! and:welcome_s


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Office of the President


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is the address I got with a lovely thing called search!

Office of the President
P.O. Box 6550
Greenwood Village, CO 80155-6550


----------



## aleicgrant (Sep 26, 2007)

I did and it worked for me. I got a response from the President via his blackberry after writing a direct, professional email explaining my less than favorable experience when dealing with directv and my initial sign up. I got a reply less than an hour later from him advising someone from his executive customer service department would be in touch. And hour later that person called and I havent had an issue since. Incidentally, I am on the fourth month of service and now just paying my first bill. Thats how right he made it.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

aleicgrant said:


> Incidentally, I am on the fourth month of service and now just paying my first bill. Thats how right he made it.


I'm glad things worked out for you, and that your problem got resolved.

But a three month discount is not the same as fixing a problem. One of my biggest complaints with DirecTV is that they think a discount is fixing a problem. It isn't. If I have a problem, I want a solution, not three months of Starz.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Three free months of Starz is a solution. I heard that there's a study where the Starz Multipack actually cured cancer in lab rats!


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

I emailed, and actually recieved a reply and a number to call.

I spoke with someone from the corporate headquarters, and he took my full story and was not pleased with directv staff or the HSP. I have a feeling someone may get a phone call from their supervisor.
I will be let out of my programming contract, recieve my money back and they are going to reimburse for damages that were caused.

We will see if it all happens. If not, next stop is the BBB and court I guess.

Directv really drops the ball customer servicewise in my honest opinion.

Good news, Dish guy is coming tonight, and the HSP called not once, but 2x to confirm, and the Dish guy himself called me to confirm a solid time in my window.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

But are you sure the HSP that does Dish Network isn't the same one that just installed your DirecTV system?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Greg Bimson said:


> But are you sure the HSP that does Dish Network isn't the same one that just installed your DirecTV system?


Ouch, that would be ironic.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

rugerx said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I emailed, and actually recieved a reply and a number to call.
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting in contact with someone who could help with your problem.

I'm sorry you had a bad experience with Directv. I've let their contractors do 2 installs for me and I couldn't be happier with both.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rugerx said:


> Is there any way to really speak to someone at directv that is in the upper management chain, and doesnt hang up on you and just tell you whatever to get you off the phone ?


My gut response was "buy alot of stock" 

...but in all seriousness...

I have always found (and have done this myself on several occasions), the most effective way to gain attention is to calmly sit down and write a non-emotional hand-written letter, outlining your issues/problems. Keep a copy for yourself, and notate that you retained a copy via the CC: at the bottom.

Direct the letter towards a specific and appropriate executive - the odds are that the top folks are just going to do a handoff anyway to a subodinate, just like at any other company.

The point is that e-mails are a waste of time. In this day and age, most people are busy figuring out the quickest way to delete the deluge of e-mails they get every day. (Just think of poor Earl)

A phone call - after legitimately trying to speak to a manager or senior supervisor first - is also a waste 99.9% of the time. Your chances of getting through to someone who can actually DO something to assist an issue so important that you feel requires a that kind of senior person is almost nil.

A personal, non-emotional, well written letter (send it certified mail if it makes you feel better) has the best odds of a response. If the letter is well done, it also has better odds of getting results. Think calm and concise when writing.

Don't under estimate the power of the old fashioned way of communicating...it has repeatedly worked extremely well here.


----------



## snellingoftn1234 (Mar 3, 2008)

aleicgrant said:


> I did and it worked for me. I got a response from the President via his blackberry after writing a direct, professional email explaining my less than favorable experience when dealing with directv and my initial sign up. I got a reply less than an hour later from him advising someone from his executive customer service department would be in touch. And hour later that person called and I havent had an issue since. Incidentally, I am on the fourth month of service and now just paying my first bill. Thats how right he made it.


I have a serious problem with DirecTV, and would love the presindents email address. I have written, called and emailed since October to no avail. I have been spoken to like a second class citizen, lied to, told it was my problem, not theirs (and WHO is in customer service, here?)

In the meantime we have retired to Costa Rica and am getting ulcers over this.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Heck, if you live in Costa Rica, what difference does it make? They cant do anything to you down there. Write them a letter, explain your issues and let it go.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

jimb726 said:


> and let it go.


That's easy advice when you don't know what the poster's issue is. What if DirecTV owes him $1200? Then it is not so easy to just "let it go".


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Upstream said:


> That's easy advice when you don't know what the poster's issue is. What if DirecTV owes him $1200? Then it is not so easy to just "let it go".


Unless you are privy to something he didnt post publicly, than yes it is easy advice. Lets see he told us he retired and moved out of the country, but he is so botherd over whatever the issue is, he has ulcers. Is there anything worth degrading your health over? Even if it is 1,200 dollars? Write them a letter, take them to arbitration, whatever you need to do, but if something is physically making you sick, than you need to get away from it. And I would be surprised if DirecTv stole 1,200 dollars from anyone. Not that I am saying one way or another what issues Snelling has with them.


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

CnnMoney.com lists the following:

CEO: Chase Carey 
Address: 2230 E. Imperial Highway, El Segundo, CA 90245
Phone: 310-964-5000

I agree with others above, email and phone calls are easy to ignore. A Well-written letter, calmly explaining the details of your problem, is your best bet.

You may want to send a copy to the Better Business Bureau, your local TV "consumer advocate" or your state's attorney general. Sending a copy to one or more of the above --and indicating on the bottom of the letter that you have "cc'd" them will make your letter more difficult to ignore.

While I'd doubt that Mr. Carey will attend to your problem personally, chances are that it will be passed along with a "look into this" notation from the "big corner office."

Good luck!


----------

